# Uber closes pay gap by paying everyone equally. Imagine that



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/uber-reportedly-closes-gender-pay-gap/

Uber is serious about changing.

The ride-hailing company is raising salaries for all of its employees as part of efforts to equalize pay beginning on August 1, according to a person familiar with the situation. The move, which bases pay on factors such as job level, function and location, is designed to address pay imbalances between men and women, as well as white and minority employees.

The changes were previously reported by the tech news site, The Information.

Uber's move comes as Silicon Valley wrestles with a diversity problem that has resulted in gender disparity and unequal pay for women and minorities at its most high profile companies. The issue has drawn attention from a wide range of prominent figures, from lawmakers to investors. Despite promises of change, the industry's top companies have demonstrated little progress.

Uber in particular has become a poster child for the Valley's cultural problems. Former CEO Travis Kalanick was forced to step down after a blog post by former engineer Susan Fowler described instances of sexual harassment, gender bias and unprofessional business practices. An independent probe prompted the board to vote for "changes to senior leadership."

Now, Uber's trying to right some of the wrongs it's struggled with. In terms of pay, the company plans to raise the salary of employees paid less than the median salary for their role to the company's median level. Further, the company plans to raise the median salary of all employees in technical roles by 10 percent. Technical employees who have salaries above the new median will also receive a pay bump of five percent, unless they've been at Uber for at least three years.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/uber-reportedly-closes-gender-pay-gap/
> 
> Uber is serious about changing.
> 
> ...


Uber is putting on a dog and pony show.

All employees paid the same?
The plain manilla envelope gets bigger.

One size Does Not fit all.
Socialism in the workplace.

Uber implementing Civil Servant pay scales will encourage civil servant mediocracy!

Lets have a workplace uniform.
Everybody can DRESS THE SAME NEXT !

An affront to individuality !
This homogenous gruel is not conducive to excellence !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I think it is a good thing. Two people doing the same job in the same location should get the same pay rate. Now some may work more hours than others and end up getting more by working harder. If one were to work smarter than they would move up to another position with another pay associated with it.

I am not all that keen on paying more for longevity though.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Uh..... I'm no math major, but raising salaries of everyone who is below the median... isn't that going to raise the median?

Oh, and by the way we're going to raise the salaries of employees who are above the median... which will also raise the median. 

No wonder your trip payouts are always screwed up.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Uh..... I'm no math major, but raising salaries of everyone who is below the median... isn't that going to raise the median?
> 
> Oh, and by the way we're going to raise the salaries of employees who are above the median... which will also raise the median.
> 
> No wonder your trip payouts are always screwed up.


those above the median are getting a lower increase than those below closing the gap.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I think it is a good thing. Two people doing the same job in the same location should get the same pay rate. Now some may work more hours than others and end up getting more by working harder. If one were to work smarter than they would move up to another position with another pay associated with it.


Pie-in-the-sky dreamworld nonsense. Equal pay initiatives have a negative impact on productivity, and are a disincentive to improving job performance. If I'm great at my job and I see slackers around me getting raises, why should I bother? It's not like it's guaranteed that I'll have a promotion available, those things happen when they happen, so I might as well just slack off.



Uberfunitis said:


> those above the median are getting a lower increase than those below closing the gap.


No. That's not how math works. Unless there are exactly 50% above and 50% below the median, it isn't balanced -- and think about it, if you're below the median then that isn't "fair". Someone's making more than you! *sniff* *whimper*


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

It is not fair if we are doing the same job at the same location even for the same amount of time the pay should be the same. It actually is discrimination as the ones that generally get paid less are women and minorities. I am a white male but I can still see the discrimination in that.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am not all that keen on paying more for longevity though.


Really? So people who've been at a company longer and know more about their job and how to get stuff done, they don't deserve to earn more?

You seem like a progressive type, you guys are all into the trendy buzzwords like "living wage" and stuff -- how do you do that without cost-of-living increases?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> those above the median are getting a lower increase than those below closing the gap.


Socialism.
Achievers pulling dead weight.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not fair if we are doing the same job at the same location even for the same amount of time the pay should be the same. It actually is discrimination as the ones that generally get paid less are women and minorities. I am a white male but I can still see the discrimination in that.


Good lord, what happened to you? So much white guilt....

It's only discrimination if the company says "you're a woman so we're only paying you $X." Difference does *not *equal discrimination.

And what are you talking about with "doing the same job"? No two people do exactly the same job, unless they're robots. Harder workers, more productive, smarter, more talented, all these things should be rewarded in the workforce.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Really? So people who've been at a company longer and know more about their job and how to get stuff done, they don't deserve to earn more?
> 
> You seem like a progressive type, you guys are all into the trendy buzzwords like "living wage" and stuff -- how do you do that without cost-of-living increases?


Just by being there longer does not indicate that they know more about their job or are any more efficient at doing their job. If they are really a good performer than promote them if they just get by than leave them where they are but don't reward them just for sticking around.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Just by being there longer does not indicate that they know more about their job or are any more efficient at doing their job. If they are really a good performer than promote them if they just get by than leave them where they are but don't reward them just for sticking around.


Other non socialist companies will reward them.

FOR LEAVING !

Just as i found no reward for sticking around at uber.

But i found reward in leaving !



jester121 said:


> Pie-in-the-sky dreamworld nonsense. Equal pay initiatives have a negative impact on productivity, and are a disincentive to improving job performance. If I'm great at my job and I see slackers around me getting raises, why should I bother? It's not like it's guaranteed that I'll have a promotion available, those things happen when they happen, so I might as well just slack off.
> 
> No. That's not how math works. Unless there are exactly 50% above and 50% below the median, it isn't balanced -- and think about it, if you're below the median then that isn't "fair". Someone's making more than you! *sniff* *whimper*


Then
With Promotion the Only method of advancement.
The Organization becomes top heavy and topples over


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Then
> With Promotion the Only method of advancement.
> The Organization becomes top heavy and topples over


Only promote when there is a vacancy, but promote from within if possible that way what you are getting is a known quantity, you know their work ethic etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Only promote when there is a vacancy, but promote from within if possible that way what you are getting is a known quantity, you know their work ethic etc.


People wont wait forever.
Life goes on.
With or without uber.
I can collect $1,800.00 a month if i declare disability.
An uber driver with no work history/ payment into the system
Collects NOTHING.

UBER PROVIDES LITTLE.

INCENTIVE IS DWINDLING


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> People wont wait forever.
> Life goes on.
> With or without uber.
> I can collect $1,800.00 a month if i declare disability.
> ...


None of the pay changes apply to Uber drivers as they are not even employees of Uber. This article pertains to actual employees of Uber.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

"Nothing is more unfair than equal treatment of unequal people." Some famous dead guy said that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber is serious about changing.


An article correction is needed here. _"Uber is serious about changing pay for its employees".
_
Drivers who were 25 percenters still earn approximately 5% less than 20 percenters just because they signed up to drive on or after an arbitrary cutoff date. It'll be interesting to see if this deficiency is corrected to have the 25 percenters' pay boosted up to match the earlier drivers as part of the 180 Days of Nonsense campaign. The chances of this are near zero though, given that 180 Days of Nonsense features soft incentives only which are cost-neutral to the company.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> An article correction is needed here. _"Uber is serious about changing pay for its employees".
> _
> Drivers who were 25 percenters still earn approximately 5% less than 20 percenters just because they signed up to drive on or after an arbitrary cutoff date. It'll be interesting to see if this deficiency is corrected to have the 25 percenters' pay boosted up to match the earlier drivers as part of the 180 Days of Nonsense campaign. The chances of this are near zero though, given that 180 Days of Nonsense features soft incentives only which are cost-neutral to the company.


They could always take the opposite approach and make everyone 25%.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> They could always take the opposite approach and make everyone 25%.


Or 40% or 60%. Oh, wait... they're doing that already via up front pricing.

This "driver change" program is reminiscent of the Dutch buying Manhattan Island from "the savages" for trinkets. The natives got to marvel at pretty beads, convinced they got a great deal while the Dutch walked away laughing from the deal having obtained possession of a large strategic island.

Fast forward to now - Uber gives away trinkets and the modern day natives come on here marvelling at them and telling everyone that they should be grateful. "Look at all these changes they're giving us!". And, just as before, the party that got the upper hand is sitting there laughing, knowing they essentially got something for nothing.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Really? So people who've been at a company longer and know more about their job and how to get stuff done, they don't deserve to earn more?
> 
> You seem like a progressive type, you guys are all into the trendy buzzwords like "living wage" and stuff -- how do you do that without cost-of-living increases?


What if I'm from another company and I'm smarter and hard working then someone who has been there for 2 years should I not get the same pay for the same work?


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

It's possible to do all of this without raising the median.

Anyway, this is where the fare cuts et cetera are going, unless they've found a way to attract VC investment at a faster rate, which I don't believe is the case.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks like Ms. Huffington is already making her socialist mark.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mole said:


> What if I'm from another company and I'm smarter and hard working then someone who has been there for 2 years should I not get the same pay for the same work?


Depends if you're a socialist or a capitalist. I once worked at a company where I had a colleague who had the same job title as I. We sat opposite each other and did the same work, and were hired within a month of each other by the same manager. However, I earned 20% more than he did. Why? I was a better negotiator at the interview table. Did I deserve 20% more than he? Capitalist would say yes; socialist would say no. It all depends on one's point of view.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Capitalist would say yes; *Communist* would say no. It all depends on one's point of view.


There fixed it for you.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mole said:


> What if I'm from another company and I'm smarter and hard working then someone who has been there for 2 years should I not get the same pay for the same work?


You should get *precisely* the amount you were able to negotiate, not a penny more or less. Same goes for everyone else there.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> There fixed it for you.


Looks like you're unfamiliar with Marx. Wage equality is not a feature of communism. In communism worker benefits are not equal for everyone ("from each according to his ability, to each according to his needs"). Second, communism advocates the abolition of private property, wages and money itself. So you're pretty much wrong all round.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Looks like you're unfamiliar with Marx. Wage equality is not a feature of communism. In communism worker benefits are not equal for everyone ("from each according to his ability, to each according to his needs"). Second, communism advocates the abolition of private property, wages and money itself. So you're pretty much wrong all round.


When I read the definition of Socialism it is about the state owning the means of production.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> When I read the definition of Socialism it is about the state owning the means of production.


Correct. But not relevant to the point I was making.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

jester121 said:


> You should get *precisely* the amount you were able to negotiate, not a penny more or less. Same goes for everyone else there.


Quite true but more is always better.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

A company should be able to set up their pay structure any way they choose. If Uber wants to pay everyone that does the same job at the same location the same amount than that is completely a capitalistic decision in that the free market is going to determine if they have a workforce under that pay structure. If one does not like being treated as equals they are always welcome to find employment with another company.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

jester121 said:


> If I'm great at my job and I see slackers around me getting raises, why should I bother?


Personal pride? Integrity?

Ooooops. Sorry. I forgot. Those are old fashioned, stale ideas in this modern world.



Uberfunitis said:


> When I read the definition of Socialism it is about the state owning the means of production.


How dare you disrupt a good wild eyed "the Commie Pinkos are coming" rant with factual definitions!


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Next thing you know, they'll be getting health insurance!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> None of the pay changes apply to Uber drivers as they are not even employees of Uber. This article pertains to actual employees of Uber.


I know this.
And it IS A TERRIBLE IDEA !



elelegido said:


> Or 40% or 60%. Oh, wait... they're doing that already via up front pricing.
> 
> This "driver change" program is reminiscent of the Dutch buying Manhattan Island from "the savages" for trinkets. The natives got to marvel at pretty beads, convinced they got a great deal while the Dutch walked away laughing from the deal having obtained possession of a large strategic island.
> 
> Fast forward to now - Uber gives away trinkets and the modern day natives come on here marvelling at them and telling everyone that they should be grateful. "Look at all these changes they're giving us!". And, just as before, the party that got the upper hand is sitting there laughing, knowing they essentially got something for nothing.


The Indians who sold the land were not the ones who claimed it as Territory.

The contract was bad.
The Dutch were swindled.

Manhatten must be given back by the end of the year.

All buildings and improvements must be removed or they become property of the tribe.

The tribe is willing to negotiate lease deals with present tennants



Uberfunitis said:


> When I read the definition of Socialism it is about the state owning the means of production.


That is Fascist Govt.
State controlled business.
Business controlled Govt.
Where business and Govt. Are the same.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I think it is a good thing. Two people doing the same job in the same location should get the same pay rate. Now some may work more hours than others and end up getting more by working harder. If one were to work smarter than they would move up to another position with another pay associated with it.
> 
> I am not all that keen on paying more for longevity though.


You never lived in a communist country did you? You know why communism didnt work? 2 people doing the same job dont alwways do the same job. One may be way smarter and more capable than the other. That is a small problem. The big problem is that people who get paid the same for the same job spread the good fortune to everyone. Then engineers get paid the same as drivers and chimney sweepers. Before you know it you wake up with a bottle of 100 proof moonshine as your only source of happy despite being a lead scientist in a top secret thinktank. Your drinking partner at night will join you after his shift cleaning the floor and chip in half for the bottle because he can afford it as good as you can (you both get paid the same). Welcome to communism uberfunitis. In america you call it equality and socialism. In reality its an ideology rooted in long standing failure.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> 2 people doing the same job dont alwways do the same job.


 Than they should not get the same pay. There has to be something that is done when you can statistically see that minorities and women and especially minority women are paid less for the same work.

The idea that an engineer should get paid the same as a driver is stupid unless the engineer is working as a driver because he or she can not get a job as an engineer or whatever other reason there may be.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Than they should not get the same pay. There has to be something that is done when you can statistically see that minorities and women and especially minority women are paid less for the same work.
> 
> The idea that an engineer should get paid the same as a driver is stupid unless the engineer is working as a driver because he or she can not get a job as an engineer or whatever other reason there may be.


So you think minorities should get paid the same as whites while enjoying special priviledge in schools, on tests, in government jobs and in general? How do you describe reverse racism? I know you can define white priviledge? How about black? Do you think a black scirntist or a surgeon gets paid less than white counterpart? I know for a fact what you assert is bs in most non professional careers. From nurses to cops to doctors to garbage men.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Average salary at uber is 260k. I dont give a fawk they are all over paid when contractors make min wage


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> So you think minorities should get paid the same as whites while enjoying special priviledge in schools, on tests, in government jobs and in general? How do you describe reverse racism? I know you can define white priviledge? How about black? Do you think a black scirntist or a surgeon gets paid less than white counterpart? I know for a fact what you assert is bs in most non professional careers. From nurses to cops to doctors to garbage men.


Once the pay is equaled out as in a person does not get paid less just for being a minority or a women than those other privileges as you call them should go away, and everyone should be treated equally in every regard.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Once the pay is equaled out as in a person does not get paid less just for being a minority or a women than those other privileges as you call them should go away, and everyone should be treated equally in every regard.


You must be fresh out of college? You know why some people get paid less than others doing the same job? There are many reasons for it but race has nothing to do with it. Go to any hospital or any workplace where uber drivers aspire to work one day and be amazed at what you see. I categorically disagree with you and what you say. It is complete b.s. I am not saying there is no racism. I am saying your assertion is one sided and immature and it shows your age. I can just ad easily cry racism about government positions. Why are lower level government jobs held mostly by minorities? Is it because white people are their bosses? Or is it because minorities are less likely to hold higher education and more likely to make poor decisions? I know more than a few minorities that hold positions of power where you say there should be none. You know what they all have in common? Masters degrees from prestigious colleges or decades of busting their balls pleasing the right people. Your mindset must vanish and die if minorities are ever to flourish in america. As long as minds like yours are prevalent, minorities will be in the gutter


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I really couldn't care less. I'm not an Uber employee, I'm an independent contractor. What ever happens at the mothership really does not make a bit of difference to my low pay and my low mileage rates.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> None of the pay changes apply to Uber drivers as they are not even employees of Uber. This article pertains to actual employees of Uber.


No, but it is inline with their way of thinking. The algorithm that provides rides to drivers is set up to "pay everyone that does the same job at the same location the same amount." Now throw in-app tips in the mix, and a driver not receiving tips will get more ride/earning opportunities to boost his hourly earning to that of a driver who is tipped more in comparison.



elelegido said:


> An article correction is needed here. _"Uber is serious about changing pay for its employees".
> _
> Drivers who were 25 percenters still earn approximately 5% less than 20 percenters just because they signed up to drive on or after an arbitrary cutoff date. It'll be interesting to see if this deficiency is corrected to have the 25 percenters' pay boosted up to match the earlier drivers as part of the 180 Days of Nonsense campaign. The chances of this are near zero though, given that 180 Days of Nonsense features soft incentives only which are cost-neutral to the company.


The deficiency is already corrected. The algorithm is already set up to give the 25%ers more ride/earning opportunity to make up the difference. Everyone makes approx. the same hourly amount long term. Spread the wealth and all the drivers are happy. See how happy we all are?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> No, but it is inline with their way of thinking. The algorithm that provides rides to drivers is set up to "pay everyone that does the same job at the same location the same amount." Now throw in-app tips in the mix, and a driver not receiving tips will get more ride/earning opportunities to boost his hourly earning to that of a driver who is tipped more in comparison.


Uber may be bad in many ways but pay equality for the drivers is pretty fair. They do not seem to favor screwing any particular group of people over another group everyone is equally screwed.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber may be bad in many ways but *pay equality for the drivers is pretty fair*. They do not seem to favor screwing any particular group of people over another group everyone is equally screwed.


I disagree. With my experience as a former cabbie, I know where its moving and when, plus I do my homework to know what's going on in town. Meanwhile Uber feeds drivers who just plant themselves at Treasure Island so they can earn roughly the same as me? That throws strategy, experience, and knowledge out the window, which I would not call fair.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I disagree. With my experience as a former cabbie, I know where its moving and when, plus I do my homework to know what's going on in town. Meanwhile Uber feeds drivers who just plant themselves at Treasure Island so they can earn roughly the same as me? That throws strategy, experience, and knowledge out the window, which I would not call fair.


It also rewards behavior that causes congestion for resorts, pax, and other drivers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I disagree. With my experience as a former cabbie, I know where its moving and when, plus I do my homework to know what's going on in town. Meanwhile Uber feeds drivers who just plant themselves at Treasure Island so they can earn roughly the same as me? That throws strategy, experience, and knowledge out the window, which I would not call fair.


I would call it fair, strategy experience and knowledge that produce no benefit is wasted time. Learn the system and work it to your advantage, stop trying to fight and game the system for some sort of advantage.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would call it fair, strategy experience and knowledge that produce no benefit is wasted time. Learn the system and work it to your advantage, stop trying to fight and game the system for some sort of advantage.


I AM learning the system. I'm learning that despite being a good, smart, savvy driver, Uber will make sure that the bad, idiot, clueless driver earns roughly the same amount.
So I'm confused on your last sentence. I should stop doing things to get an advantage, but I should learn more to get an advantage. Please explain.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The deficiency is already corrected. The algorithm is already set up to give the 25%ers more ride/earning opportunity to make up the difference. Everyone makes approx. the same hourly amount long term. Spread the wealth and all the drivers are happy. See how happy we all are?


I don't have access to their algorithm, or data on the distribution of hourly pay across the driver pool, so I can neither confirm nor deny that everyone's making the same hourly amount. Mustafa and Mohammed smoking cigarettes in the airport TNC lot hour after hour are not making the same as I do by giving rides, for example. Then there are the different skill and experience levels to take into account. I would say that drivers are not all making the same hourly rate.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber is only implementing these changes until the media stops looking at them. While Uber is being all fuzzy with it new policy the drivers, "you know those people who actually generate the revenue" get screwed by Uber on a daily basis with its biased rating system, low rates to get more pax and no response from Uber when it's not in their interest.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I AM learning the system. I'm learning that despite being a good, smart, savvy driver, Uber will make sure that the bad, idiot, clueless driver earns roughly the same amount.
> So I'm confused on your last sentence. I should stop doing things to get an advantage, but I should learn more to get an advantage. Please explain.


You have to learn to zig when others zag. Yes Uber will send out mass notifications when big events are in town in order to draw the ants in. They will even put the flag on the map to get them there early. Sometimes these events are your best chance at making money, other times there are events or locations that fall under the radar that get neglected by drivers who are at the "main event" . You want to be at places that are not as highly publicized that still have decent demand. Those are the best places to be at sometimes.


----------



## FixUber4444 (Jul 13, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/uber-reportedly-closes-gender-pay-gap/
> 
> Uber is serious about changing.
> 
> ...


When will Uber pays the drivers that do the most work fairly and equally?



Mole said:


> What if I'm from another company and I'm smarter and hard working then someone who has been there for 2 years should I not get the same pay for the same work?


This concept comes from the Business Department in University of Toilet? If paying equally, what motivates people to work harder. For the hard working people, is it fair to them? Wordless! Is Uber becomming commuinst?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

FixUber4444 said:


> When will Uber pays the drivers that do the most work fairly and equally?
> 
> This concept comes from the Business Department in University of Toilet? If paying equally, what motivates people to work harder. For the hard working people, is it fair to them? Wordless! Is Uber becomming commuinst?


Uber already does pay its drivers fairly and equally every person in a given market makes the same rate per mile and per minute. Uber does need to take the same percentage from everyone in a given market though, I will give you that.

A person is motivated to work hard by knowing there is a line of people waiting to take their job should they screw up. You do not need to pay someone more to motivate them to work harder just fire those who do not meet standards that are set high and fire those who do not raise to the challenge.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> A person is motivated to work hard by knowing there is a line of people waiting to take their job should they screw up.


Disagree. I am motivated by an ex-wife who goes on the rampage if I don't pay her. I'm not motivated by lines of people.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Disagree. I am motivated by an ex-wife who goes on the rampage if I don't pay her. I'm not motivated by lines of people.


Can not pay her if you are not working, fail to meet standards and out of work no need to be paid higher than the person next to you doing the same job.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Can not pay her if you are not working


I know. It's tempting. Very tempting.


----------



## FixUber4444 (Jul 13, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber already does pay its drivers fairly and equally every person in a given market makes the same rate per mile and per minute. Uber does need to take the same percentage from everyone in a given market though, I will give you that.
> 
> A person is motivated to work hard by knowing there is a line of people waiting to take their job should they screw up. You do not need to pay someone more to motivate them to work harder just fire those who do not meet standards that are set high and fire those who do not raise to the challenge.


What an idiot!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Its really aggravating knowing that no matter what you do, or how good you are, or how smart you drive, you will make exactly what uber wants you to make. Driving a taxi, I could always make more than other cabbies that were not trying or caring.
Another example today. I played it smart today and was killing it. Then uber throttled down my rides/opportunities to get me back down to the "average" hourly rate for my market. It was surging and busy, but I had long gaps of no pings. By nights end, I was at my usual hourly rate. I'm full time and my hourly rate is within $1 day after day, week after week.
Uber is basically saying "THIS" is what you're going to make per hour, like I'm an employee.
Not being able to do better, is really the only thing that bothers me.


----------

